# Dolphin 5.0 Officially Released



## weatMod (Jun 24, 2016)

what game is that @ 5:41?


----------



## Depravo (Jun 24, 2016)

weatMod said:


> what game is that @ 5:41?


Harvest Moon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon:_A_Wonderful_Life


----------



## nonamejohn (Jun 24, 2016)

WOW>>>


----------



## DKB (Jun 24, 2016)

That's amazing..

No sarcasm.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 24, 2016)

this is for PC version only though right?
are there any updates to android version coming soon?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2016)

weatMod said:


> this is for PC version only though right?
> are there any updates to android version coming soon?


No, the Android version is still marked as 4.0 and isn't up to "5.0" standards, according to the devs.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like Twilight Princess now runs full speed without the "Hyrule Field" patch active, so saw an immediate improvement there. Skyward Sword ran a little better, but it still tends to stutter when new sounds are activated. (So I will still use a special 4.x build for that one)


----------



## Farian (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh my... this is fantastic!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 24, 2016)

Been using a nightly build of 5.0 for a while and yeah it's pretty fantastic.


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 24, 2016)

That looks incredible!


----------



## Flame (Jun 24, 2016)

its always nice seeing development of such projects.



6.0 Wii U please


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

SOnic adventure 2 at 4k HD and 60 fps?


----------



## mgrev (Jun 24, 2016)

WOW!


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Jun 24, 2016)

I wonder if the goop in Mario Sunshine was fixed


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 24, 2016)

Great stuff as always!


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 24, 2016)

I think I might finally try it out! great video. 
so dolphin is not "just" a GC/Wii emulator, but also does NES/SNES and GBA?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> I think I might finally try it out! great video.
> so dolphin is not "just" a GC/Wii emulator, but also does NES/SNES and GBA?


Are you not aware of virtual console? That is how nes, snes games are played, and no, gba uses a emulator to connect like the chao garden in sonic advance and sonic adventure 2 battle


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are you not aware of virtual console? That is how nes, snes games are played, and no, gba uses a emulator to connect like the chao garden in sonic advance and sonic adventure 2 battle



ok, so I have to load the .wad (VC games) for NES/SNES and such, right? why won't I use the standalone NES/SNES emulators? what is the advantage of dolphin NES/SNES VC emulation?


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 24, 2016)

Flame said:


> its always nice seeing development of such projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.0 Wii U please


Bayonetta in VR "I beg of you CarlKenner"


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> ok, so I have to load the .wad (VC games) for NES/SNES and such, right? why won't I use the standalone NES/SNES emulators? what is the advantage of dolphin NES/SNES VC emulation?


I don't know to be honest, there some vc games that are released offically in more countries than the original ones, also some also feature offical patches and bug fixes by the publisher, like phantasy star using asm patches to fix some things in the game, or Pulseman being available in the usa while only being japan exclusive on genesis.

Games like sin and punishment on n64 is translated and controller mapped to function better with the fact the orinial game was never released outside japan.


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't know to be honest, there some vc games that are released offically in more countries than the original ones, also some also feature offical patches and bug fixes by the publisher, like phantasy star using asm patches to fix some things in the game, or Pulseman being available in the usa while only being japan exclusive on genesis.
> 
> Games like sin and punishment on n64 is translated and controller mapped to function better with the fact the orinial game was never released outside japan.


so one final question remains: how do I connect my bongos to dolphin?


----------



## loco365 (Jun 24, 2016)

Went and gave it a try, but only with one game so far. I still have a few more to test, but MadWorld seems to run a bit nicer, although I'll have to import my save and see if one of the stages' extreme lag was fixed. One of the early levels lags hardcore, dropping the game from 30FPS to single digits and I can't seem to find a reason for it yet.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> so one final question remains: how do I connect my bongos to dolphin?


https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index....eCube_Controller_Adapter_for_Wii_U_in_Dolphin

I saw it use vba m emulator for the gba gamecube connection functions, but i wonder if real gba is supported.


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index....eCube_Controller_Adapter_for_Wii_U_in_Dolphin
> 
> I saw it use vba m emulator for the gba gamecube connection functions, but i wonder if real gba is supported.


thanks! so I need that expensive official adapter, right?


----------



## Zanoab (Jun 24, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> thanks! so I need that expensive official adapter, right?



Mayflash has decent GC to USB adapters from what I heard. You can check their prices to see if they are any cheaper.


----------



## MSearles (Jun 24, 2016)

Nvidia 8x cards minimum... Holy cow. I have the 660TI. Guess I can't run this.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

Does the dolphin not suport emulated bongos?


----------



## doublespaces (Jun 24, 2016)

This is super cool! I have a GTX 970, luckily


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I don't know to be honest, there some vc games that are released offically in more countries than the original ones, also some also feature offical patches and bug fixes by the publisher, like phantasy star using asm patches to fix some things in the game, or Pulseman being available in the usa while only being japan exclusive on genesis.
> 
> Games like sin and punishment on n64 is translated and controller mapped to function better with the fact the orinial game was never released outside japan.



Well, to be honest, Nintendo's own Snes emulation isn't all that accurate, to be blunt, they don't even get the N64 RSP emulated as good as unofficial emulators, not to mention the Snes S-SMP isn't super accurate either. Chrono Trigger has off sounds, to name a few things.  There's no real major advantage to running an emulator on an emulator IMHO.


----------



## Tokiri (Jun 24, 2016)

quite amazing to see what have changed and fixed, tested some games were the sound was so bugged, that it got annoying but it seems that they fixed all of them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, to be honest, Nintendo's own Snes emulation isn't all that accurate, to be blunt, they don't even get the N64 RSP emulated as good as unofficial emulators, not to mention the Snes S-SMP isn't super accurate either. Chrono Trigger has off sounds, to name a few things.  There's no real major advantage to running an emulator on an emulator IMHO.


Yeah, i know that, the idea of using a emulator to run a emulator seem silly but that wasn't the point i was making, the point i was making is that there are unique features tol the vc games like the patches and possible translations like sin and punishment, or phantasy star asm patches. I personally wouldn't use vc emulation on a emulator unless necessary. But then, always good go have options to make it useable for the individual.


----------



## naddel81 (Jun 24, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Nvidia 8x cards minimum... Holy cow. I have the 660TI. Guess I can't run this.


8000X series is from 2007 I think and is required because of DX10 feature set. I guess no one here really uses a 9 year old GPU to emulate games.


----------



## FR0ZN (Jun 24, 2016)

Flame said:


> its always nice seeing development of such projects.
> 
> 6.0 Wii U please



There was a reason why it made sense to implement Wii support into a GC emulator.

Wii U doesn't make sense in that regards, so it won't happen.


----------



## RaMon90 (Jun 24, 2016)

What about dx 12


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jun 24, 2016)

amazing


----------



## cots (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm glad to see some of Rachel Bryks work after all this time. RIP Rachel!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Still cant run Super Mario Sunshine on a steady framerate even on Native res and no AA turned on. Also followed the configuration settings and still no luck.

Heres my system specs. (dont have a GPU right now)

Intel Core i7-4770K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS Z87-DELUXE | G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 | Samsung 850 Evo 250GB + Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache | CORSAIR TX850M 850W | Cooler Master HAF 932 | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 24, 2016)

That zFreeze though. Such an accomplishment. Kudos to the Dolphin team for jumping that hurdle!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 24, 2016)

weatMod said:


> this is for PC version only though right?
> are there any updates to android version coming soon?



For MAC, Ubuntu, Android as well. Not for PC only.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> For MAC, Ubuntu, Android as well. Not for PC only.





> Dolphin on Android is not getting a release build. This does not mean it's falling behind or anything. We just did not feel like Dolphin on Android has reached any milestone with these changes. We'd rather it have its own special time in the sun when it comes, instead of tagging it onto what has been an already concerted effort on the desktop release.



The development versions are, of course, still compiled with the other dev versions, but Android does not get an official 5.0 release like 4.0.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 24, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The development versions are, of course, still compiled with the other dev versions, but Android does not get an official 5.0 release like 4.0.



Yeah, I just read it. Too late for edit it.


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 24, 2016)

Perhaps this will work better on my Mac! I cannot wait to use this!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 24, 2016)

Neat. Here's to hoping some of the various fixes help Chocobo's Dungeon with its map alpha (or whatever that's called) and occasional fps drops.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 24, 2016)

Apache Thunder said:


> Looks like Twilight Princess now runs full speed without the "Hyrule Field" patch active, so saw an immediate improvement there. Skyward Sword ran a little better, but it still tends to stutter when new sounds are activated. (So I will still use a special 4.x build for that one)


Twilight princess HD is also full speed now, check it out:


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2016)

naddel81 said:


> ok, so I have to load the .wad (VC games) for NES/SNES and such, right? why won't I use the standalone NES/SNES emulators? what is the advantage of dolphin NES/SNES VC emulation?


Why would you run an emulator through another emulator..?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Why would you run an emulator through another emulator..?


It could be worse. It could be Andyroid> Dolphin> Nintendont> mGBA> FCEUx


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 24, 2016)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Twilight princess HD is also full speed now, check it out:




Cemu is a seperate thing from Dolphin. Not sure why you're bringing it up. I was referring to the Gamecube/Wii version of Twilight Princess. Not Twilight Princess HD.

Also even with that game, Cemu has noticable audio issues. So it's far from perfect and I don't plan to use it until it's on par with Dolphin which could still take awhile before that's the case.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jun 24, 2016)

Apache Thunder said:


> Cemu is a seperate thing from Dolphin. Not sure why you're bringing it up. I was referring to the Gamecube/Wii version of Twilight Princess. Not Twilight Princess HD.
> 
> Also even with that game, Cemu has noticable audio issues. So it's far from perfect and I don't plan to use it until it's on par with Dolphin which could still take awhile before that's the case.


Sorry just wanted to point out that its possible to emulate TP HD


----------



## Zense (Jun 24, 2016)

This is very incredible, to say the least! I remember back when dolphin was new and a lot of time was needed to get games working, not to mention SSBM only working in the menus and got laggy as hell when playing. Even though I use the real console whenever I can, you gotta give these guys credit. To me it seems to be A LOT better than PCSX2 (at least the last version I tried which was a year ago), since I remember trying to put my Jak and Daxter disc in my pc to play it and it was full of graphical glitches. I guess the gamecube has had more attention given to it, or the PS2 has some stuff that's even more tricky to emulate.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It could be worse. It could be Andyroid> Dolphin> Nintendont> mGBA> FCEUx



Still, emulators on Nintendo's consoles aren't all that accurate or compatible lol. Genesis emulation is pretty bad on the Wii sound-wise


----------



## ned (Jun 24, 2016)

F1 2009 still has massive microstutter and fps drop, I wonder what  causes it, it does the same on ppsspp, 
a caching issuse???


----------



## Zanoab (Jun 24, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Neat. Here's to hoping some of the various fixes help Chocobo's Dungeon with its map alpha (or whatever that's called) and occasional fps drops.


That was fixed in the development version around a year ago.

Source: I play it.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 24, 2016)

What about integrated graphics for laptops?


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2016)

amazing! good job Dolphin team!
I should get myself a wiimote now


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

Costello said:


> amazing! good job Dolphin team!
> I should get myself a wiimote now


You don't have a wii mote? You don't have any wii console?


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> You don't have a wii mote? You don't have any wii console?


I used to, but hey this was 10 years ago


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

Costello said:


> I used to, but hey this was 10 years ago


Did it break or something? I mean, is understandable if things happen, but if you still have your console, is likely to keep those controller equipment as well.

I'm gonna mess around with the android port on my Nvidia sheild, see if there anything worth mentioning.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

huma_dawii said:


> What about integrated graphics for laptops?



Depends on the IGP it uses, if it's a lower end IGP, like the GMA series, you're likely out of luck, the Intel Iris chips however, are very robust nowadays. As long as it has DX11/DX12 or OpenGL 3, you shouldn't have too many issues, IDK for sure.


----------



## Costello (Jun 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did it break or something? I mean, is understandable if things happen, but if you still have your console, is likely to keep those controller equipment as well.
> 
> I'm gonna mess around with the android port on my Nvidia sheild, see if there anything worth mentioning.


I was living with my fave room mate shaunj66 at the time and he kept the Wii when I moved out. 
After that, I got a 360, then a few years later a PS3, and then I'm now a PC gamer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2016)

Costello said:


> I was living with my fave room mate shaunj66 at the time and he kept the Wii when I moved out.
> After that, I got a 360, then a few years later a PS3, and then I'm now a PC gamer.


I see, so did you miss not getting a wii before? Is probably no point asking now since.... well dolphin emu 5.0 lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I see, so did you miss not getting a wii before? Is probably no point asking now since.... well dolphin emu 5.0 lol



Dolphin 5.0 runs freaking amazing  despite my PC being three years old


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess I could give it a shot. Last time I used Dolphin was for the dx12 early beta, and that was working amazingly well on my Asus laptop


----------



## Jayro (Jun 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It could be worse. It could be Andyroid> Dolphin> Nintendont> mGBA> FCEUx


Or:

Mac OS X > Linux in vmware > Windows in virtualbox > Android > emu.PSP > GpSP Kai > GoombaColor


----------



## gbatemplloyd (Jun 25, 2016)

nice


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jun 25, 2016)

Zanoab said:


> That was fixed in the development version around a year ago.
> 
> Source: I play it.


That's great to hear, thanks.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 25, 2016)

Dolphin Nightly build 5.0.15 with Mario Sunshine!!!


----------



## Minasodrom (Jun 25, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Nvidia 8x cards minimum... Holy cow. I have the 660TI. Guess I can't run this.


of course you can. 8x is 8000 series


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ahhhh yissss~! I need to check out that Netplay update!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2016)

That is amazing. I didn't know they were working on it anymore


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

VinLark said:


> That is amazing. I didn't know they were working on it anymore



Oh they've been working their butts off behind the scenes for sure, doing what many might consider impossible; the biggest thing that amazes me is the fact they have matched, no, surpassed audio emulation with HLE alone, thus nullifying the need for LLE audio emulation altogether. I'll never know how they did that


----------



## lexluth0r (Jun 25, 2016)

Update is awesome... Except now I get noticeable slowdown with ssx tricky


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> Update is awesome... Except now I get noticeable slowdown with ssd tricky



What are your system specs? It could be any number of factors, sometimes the games have to "build cache" over time in order to run faster, it's a weird phenomenon.


----------



## lexluth0r (Jun 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> What are your system specs? It could be any number of factors, sometimes the games have to "build cache" over time in order to run faster, it's a weird phenomenon.


Socket fm2+ plus fatality motherboard
Amd Athlon x4 860k 3.7 ghz
16 gb ddr3
Xfx r7 250x 2gb
Maybe my harddrive is going it sounds like a dot matrix printer lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> Socket fm2+ plus fatality motherboard
> Amd Athlon x4 860k 3.7 ghz
> 16 gb ddr3
> Xfx r7 250x 2gb
> Maybe my harddrive is going it sounds like a dot matrix printer lol



That...that's _*definitely *_not a good sign, if you have another HDD, back up what you care about immediately, clicking/grinding is signs of imminent failure.  But as far as Dolphin, check settings and be sure they are default, if need
be, see what the Dolphin wiki entry says for it.


----------



## lexluth0r (Jun 25, 2016)

Yup settings are default and it ran a lot better on the older version when I get free time I'll check out the older version see if I get the same slow down. Yea it's time to upgrade the hdd it was the only part from my old pc that I recycled


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> Yup settings are default and it ran a lot better on the older version when I get free time I'll check out the older version see if I get the same slow down. Yea it's time to upgrade the hdd it was the only part from my old pc that I recycled



There shouldn't be any real reason for it being slower, as the amount of performance has increased tremendously as stated in their recent wiki article on the main page. Could be a corrupt ISO image, but as far as a game running worse, it makes no sense...that being said, you can try a nightly build as it's possible there is a regression for a few games.


----------



## lexluth0r (Jun 25, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> There shouldn't be any real reason for it being slower, as the amount of performance has increased tremendously as stated in their recent wiki article on the main page. Could be a corrupt ISO image, but as far as a game running worse, it makes no sense...that being said, you can try a nightly build as it's possible there is a regression for a few games.


It may be the harddrive all games have slowdown even steam games


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2016)

lexluth0r said:


> It may be the harddrive all games have slowdown even steam games



Yeah, that's not cool  Backup whatever you can as soon as possible, a new HDD would help Dolphin run a lot better.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 25, 2016)

Some Space Raiders video I just made on Dolphin 5.0.15 



Amazing emulator, the visual quality is just fantastic, the audio is exquisite control is awesome. Just not enough positive things to say about Dolphin.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 25, 2016)

Confirmed getting consistent 30+ fps on twilight princess and windwaker with these specs:

Samsung Rv520 

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 2410M CPU @ 2.3 GHz

Ram: 8gb

GPU: NVidia GeForce GT 520M

250 gb SSD + 500 gb HD


----------



## mancasoko (Jun 25, 2016)

I wonder how much The Last Story improve with new Dolphin. Did anyone try it so far?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2016)

RIP Dolphin on me lappy.
Welp, time to really upgrade it.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks great! Too bad I have a 32 Bit Windows 7. Oh well, it was mega-laggy before, and I don't think that would change. I'll just stick to playing on my Wii.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2016)

Tested it on batteries with my laptop last night. It works really well.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm glad I have OpenGL 3.3/3.2 (I forgot) and x64 Windows 8. But VBA-M support too? Maybe my 3GB RAM laptop can get a good FPS (finally).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> I'm glad I have OpenGL 3.3/3.2 (I forgot) and x64 Windows 8. But VBA-M support too? Maybe my 3GB RAM laptop can get a good FPS (finally).



An emulator in an emulator? Wouldn't a standalone GBA emulator make more sense?


----------



## SJ64 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just updated to 5.0 and...

 
oh.​​


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

SJ64 said:


> Just updated to 5.0 and...
> View attachment 54187
> oh.​​


Amazing. I'd play that any day


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 26, 2016)

There used to be a problem with some of the background appearing to be rendered in front of the track. It wasn't game breaking but it's fixed now:


 

It looks great!


----------



## SJ64 (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Amazing. I'd play that any day


Now introducing: Animal Crossing: Vinesauce Corrupter Seizure Party for the Nintendo Gamecube!


----------



## NeroAngelo (Jun 26, 2016)

O. Y. G.


----------



## SJ64 (Jun 26, 2016)

But really though, what are the best settings for this? My processor is AMD E-450 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 1.65 GHz (If it was HD, then why would it lag with HD games, hmm?).


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 26, 2016)

SJ64 said:


> But really though, what are the best settings for this? My processor is AMD E-450 APU with Radeon HD Graphics 1.65 GHz (If it was HD, then why would it lag with HD games, hmm?).


Your CPU is pure shit, you won't get anywhere.
To elaborate, here is a medium end i5 vs your CPU:
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4460-vs-AMD-E-450

Here is your graphics compared to a somewhat low end graphics card nowadays, the GTX 950: http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-6320-IGP-vs-GeForce-GTX-950


----------



## SJ64 (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Your CPU is pure shit, you won't get anywhere.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 26, 2016)

SJ64 said:


> View attachment 54192​


Unless you're happy with low framerates you should at least get an i3 or AMD equivalent and some sort of graphics card


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2016)

dolphin emu android port is still under developed. It can run games, and look okay but not at full speed currently.


----------



## SJ64 (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Unless you're happy with low framerates you should at least get an i3 or AMD equivalent and some sort of graphics card


I was getting somewhere around 50 fps on the title screen of that glitchy mess (which is usually a rarity for basically any Gamecube game running on my computer), so maybe I'll get atleast some mediorce results...? But hey, I'm pretty sure we'd both take a much lower framerate over seizure inducing graphics any day.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jun 26, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ​
> 
> Dolphin Emulator, the most popular (and pretty much only good) GC and Wii emulator has reached their latest milestone, 5.0! It's been ~3 years since the release of 4.0, and during that time there have been thousands and thousands of fixes for games of all kinds. Dolphin 5.0 re-adds support for stereoscopic output, official zFreeze support, official ES_Launch support (so you can play those lovely, lovely masterpieces on Super Smash Bros Brawl!), improved Netplay and more!
> 
> ...



Hey I got a intel i7- 5500U on my pc, will it work? DOlphin 4.0 runs at full speed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tom Bombadildo said:


> ​
> 
> Dolphin Emulator, the most popular (and pretty much only good) GC and Wii emulator has reached their latest milestone, 5.0! It's been ~3 years since the release of 4.0, and during that time there have been thousands and thousands of fixes for games of all kinds. Dolphin 5.0 re-adds support for stereoscopic output, official zFreeze support, official ES_Launch support (so you can play those lovely, lovely masterpieces on Super Smash Bros Brawl!), improved Netplay and more!
> 
> ...



yay! now I can use my gamecube adapter without the setup tools!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MSearles said:


> Nvidia 8x cards minimum... Holy cow. I have the 660TI. Guess I can't run this.


you can run dolphin. I only have a Intel HD card but it runs at 60fps


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Nvidia 8x cards minimum... Holy cow. I have the 660TI. Guess I can't run this.


I believe it means the old old 8xxx series cards, I don't even think there was a 8xx. you should be fine with your 6xx series


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2016)

SJ64 said:


> I was getting somewhere around 50 fps on the title screen of that glitchy mess (which is usually a rarity for basically any Gamecube game running on my computer), so maybe I'll get atleast some mediorce results...? But hey, I'm pretty sure we'd both take a much lower framerate over seizure inducing graphics any day.



Your CPU and other specs unfortunately don't meet the minimum requirements, you would have to upgrade somehow.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah, i know that, the idea of using a emulator to run a emulator seem silly but that wasn't the point i was making, the point i was making is that there are unique features tol the vc games like the patches and possible translations like sin and punishment, or phantasy star asm patches. I personally wouldn't use vc emulation on a emulator unless necessary. But then, always good go have options to make it useable for the individual.


Can probably just extract the ROMs from the VC file and then run them off their respective PC emulator


----------



## RaMon90 (Jun 26, 2016)

Im impressed, wwe 13 runs at full speed for me


----------



## Minox (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I believe it means the old old 8xxx series cards, I don't even think there was a 8xx. you should be fine with your 6xx series


There was an 800M series which was a mix of Kepler & Maxwell Nvidia GPUs, but what they're referring to is indeed most likely the much much older 8xxx series.


----------



## LinkMain111 (Jun 26, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Your CPU is pure shit, you won't get anywhere.
> To elaborate, here is a medium end i5 vs your CPU:
> http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-4460-vs-AMD-E-450
> 
> Here is your graphics compared to a somewhat low end graphics card nowadays, the GTX 950: http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-HD-6320-IGP-vs-GeForce-GTX-950


>Using cpuboss
Your computer knowledge is low.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> Can probably just extract the ROMs from the VC file and then run them off their respective PC emulator



It's not as simple as extracting, I don't even know if that can be done unless one knew the exact offsets on where the ROM began and where it ended, top that off that they'd have to be converted to ELF format, typically. That there requires one having the Wii/Wii U SDK tools to convert RPX to ELF, and knowing which offset on where the ROM began and ended.  Nintendo doesn't make it user friendly at all 



LinkMain111 said:


> >Using cpuboss
> Your computer knowledge is low.



Well, that user's CPU isn't anywhere near the requirements for Dolphin, a Haswell/Skylake Core i5 or equivalent is plenty for his needs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2016)

Snugglevixen said:


> Can probably just extract the ROMs from the VC file and then run them off their respective PC emulator


How does one do that?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 26, 2016)

LinkMain111 said:


> >Using cpuboss
> Your computer knowledge is low.


It gives a basic understanding of the CPUs. I knew before looking at CPUboss that it was much worse, so needed some kind of statistics to prove it, and cpuboss was ok. Also it doesn't take much knowledge to know that a cheap APU released in 2011 can't run Dolphin at reasonable framerates.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> How does one do that?



You need to dump the VC games with DDD first, convert the RPX to ELF using the rpl2elf program (thankfully, it's doesn't require the Wii U SDK as I accidentally said), a hex editor like HxD, finding out where the ROM begins and ends, and then extracting it? I never tried that, the process it quite tedious but I only injected ROMs into VC games, so I don't know. Summed up, it's probably better to just use standalone emulators for games as running emulators in emulators isn't all it's cracked up to be TBH.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> You need to dump the VC games with DDD first, convert the RPX to ELF using the rpl2elf program (thankfully, it's doesn't require the Wii U SDK as I accidentally said), a hex editor like HxD, finding out where the ROM begins and ends, and then extracting it? I never tried that, the process it quite tedious but I only injected ROMs into VC games, so I don't know. Summed up, it's probably better to just use standalone emulators for games as running emulators in emulators isn't all it's cracked up to be TBH.


I think they was talking about WII VC not WII U VC the one that work in dolphin, the wad files.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think they was talking about WII VC not WII U VC the one that work in dolphin, the wad files.



The process would still be similar, you'd have to somehow dump the WAD, get a hex editor and find out which offsets the ROM began and ended, and try to extract a selection or a block of code from those two offsets. Either way, Nintendo doesn't make it easy.


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 26, 2016)

SJ64 said:


> I was getting somewhere around 50 fps on the title screen of that glitchy mess (which is usually a rarity for basically any Gamecube game running on my computer), so maybe I'll get atleast some mediorce results...? But hey, I'm pretty sure we'd both take a much lower framerate over seizure inducing graphics any day.



Lol, I don't know how old is your pc but my samsung laptop is 5 years old that was salvage from an electronic dumpster can still run circles around yours.  If my 5 year old laptop can run dolphin smoothly, it's about time you buy or build a new pc.  That old piece of shit of yours, just install Linux and turn it into a torrent slave.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 26, 2016)

So i am kinda curious, anyone tried this with rasberry pi yet?


----------



## RaMon90 (Jun 26, 2016)

I3 3220 dual core, 720p full speed most games. Im thinking of getting the new i5 6500 skylake, alternative i could try to get e3 xeon 1231v3. Even though they did a very very good job and the dx12 for sure helped as well. 
If only pcsx2 used dx12 or vulkan to improve fps.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jun 26, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> I3 3220 dual core, 720p full speed most games. Im thinking of getting the new i5 6500 skylake, alternative i could try to get e3 xeon 1231v3. Even though they did a very very good job and the dx12 for sure helped as well.
> If only pcsx2 used dx12 or vulkan to improve fps.


I have i7 5500U, it's pretty good


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks amazing. I heard they made alot on progress on the Android version


----------



## kostas sfirakis (Jun 27, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> Still cant run Super Mario Sunshine on a steady framerate even on Native res and no AA turned on. Also followed the configuration settings and still no luck.
> 
> Heres my system specs. (dont have a GPU right now)
> 
> Intel Core i7-4770K @ 3.5 GHz | ASUS Z87-DELUXE | G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB DDR3 | Samsung 850 Evo 250GB + Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache | CORSAIR TX850M 850W | Cooler Master HAF 932 | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1


You need a gpu ofc xD


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 27, 2016)

kostas sfirakis said:


> You need a gpu ofc xD


Intel iGPU should work fine


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Intel iGPU should work fine



Provided it isn't the GMA line XD


----------



## heraymo (Jun 27, 2016)

getting mass slowdown on f-zero on gamecube are my pc stats ok for this
I5-2500k cpu
16gb ram
Geforce GTX 760
windows 10


----------



## cooroxd (Jun 27, 2016)

heraymo said:


> getting mass slowdown on f-zero on gamecube are my pc stats ok for this
> I5-2500k cpu
> 16gb ram
> Geforce GTX 760
> windows 10




Google "throttle stop" and download and install it.  Not sure it'll work for you, but my computer throttles when playing games, so I needed to use this app.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jun 27, 2016)

HELL YEAH!


----------



## cearp (Jun 27, 2016)

what is zfreeze?


----------



## daxtsu (Jun 27, 2016)

cearp said:


> what is zfreeze?



https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comm...in_build_has_improved_zfreeze_support/cno7v9t


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 27, 2016)

cearp said:


> what is zfreeze?



Something very weird that the Gamecube does that made it nearly impossible to emulate certain games.


----------



## cearp (Jun 28, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Something very weird that the Gamecube does that made it nearly impossible to emulate certain games.


a little helpful but i wanted more information - then i saw the post above!


daxtsu said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comm...in_build_has_improved_zfreeze_support/cno7v9t


excellent thanks!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2016)

I see that Four Swords Adventures with GBA linking still doesn't work with 2+ players
Anyone else tried this yet ?


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 28, 2016)

*AMD Radeon™ HD 7800 *
http://www.amd.com/en-gb/products/graphics/desktop/7000/7800

Intel i7-3770K @ 3.5 GHz
8 Gigs RAM
64 bit OS.

Will Dolphin 5 run well for me ?


----------



## Boured (Jun 28, 2016)

That's pretty cool ^^


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 28, 2016)

I never thought I'd be so excited for a launch video for an EMULATOR. Seriously well done, Dolphin Team! I'll gladly be donating.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jun 29, 2016)

Can't wait, Hope this works on my stupid computer


----------



## RimiNishijou (Jun 29, 2016)

Hot damn... I look forward to trying games that weren't working so good again now with 5.0... I'd like re live some moments from the past X3! (with out getting a game cube again).


----------



## tomman321 (Jun 30, 2016)

Why does my game look like this? I'm using Direct3D 11. It looks fine with OpenGL, but it doesn't run as well.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Jun 30, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> Why does my game look like this? I'm using Direct3D 11. It looks fine with OpenGL, but it doesn't run as well.


hmmm....specs?


----------



## tomman321 (Jun 30, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> hmmm....specs?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2016)

tomman321 said:


>



What kind of GPU/video card are you using? You can find out easily by going to Start and typing in "dxdiag" without quotes, then clicking on the Display tab.


----------



## tomman321 (Jun 30, 2016)

.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> .



That's...probably why, is there any way to install a video card to your machine? Dolphin requires DX12/OpenGL 3 and I don't think that IGP (integrated graphics processor) has those APIs.

Edit: My apologies, no idea why the issues are happening ><


----------



## tomman321 (Jun 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That's...probably why, is there any way to install a video card to your machine? Dolphin requires DX12/OpenGL 3 and I don't think that IGP (integrated graphics processor) has those APIs.


using a toshiba laptop so probably not


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> That's...probably why, is there any way to install a video card to your machine? Dolphin requires DX12/OpenGL 3 and I don't think that IGP (integrated graphics processor) has those APIs.


No idea where you're getting those requirements, cuz it only requires DX10, which that GPU supports (with a max of DX11, which is the plugin he's using to run it). It also supports OpenGL 4.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No idea where you're getting those requirements, cuz it only requires DX10, which that GPU supports (with a max of DX11, which is the plugin he's using to run it). It also supports OpenGL 4.



Apologies, I only heard that most IGPs don't run with Dolphin too well, hence those weird graphics glitches he was getting, Link's looking a little fuzzy lol.

Edit: Updated my last post to clarify, many IGPs, at least laptop IGPs have issues with complex emulators.


----------



## tomman321 (Jun 30, 2016)

theres gotta be some way to fix it though. like i said, it looks perfectly fine with opengl, but it runs so much better with direct3d 11.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> theres gotta be some way to fix it though. like i said, it looks perfectly fine with opengl, but it runs so much better with direct3d 11.



I've been told that OpenGL is more accurate, but a lot slower, where DX10/11/12 is faster, but is more prone to glitches, have you tried any previous versions or 5.0-xxx nightly builds to see if it's any better?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 30, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Apologies, I only heard that most IGPs don't run with Dolphin too well, hence those weird graphics glitches he was getting, Link's looking a little fuzzy lol.
> 
> Edit: Updated my last post to clarify, many IGPs, at least laptop IGPs have issues with complex emulators.


That's also fairly wrong. Intel's HD 4000+ can run a good majority of games on Dolphin, apparently being able to run games with "enhancements" according to Dolphin's own FAQ/Requirements and only struggle with demanding titles. They won't be able to run games with a higher internal res (most of the time) or with a lot of filters, but they'll run just about anything else.

As to the problem, you're better off asking at Dolphin's own forums. It could be a driver issue, it could be something wrong with your config, your build might be corrupted somewhere etc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 30, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's also fairly wrong. Intel's HD 4000+ can run a good majority of games on Dolphin, apparently being able to run games with "enhancements" according to Dolphin's own FAQ/Requirements and only struggle with demanding titles. They won't be able to run games with a higher internal res (most of the time) or with a lot of filters, but they'll run just about anything else.
> 
> As to the problem, you're better off asking at Dolphin's own forums. It could be a driver issue, it could be something wrong with your config, your build might be corrupted somewhere etc.



Apologies once again, I don't have much experience with running on IGPs, sorry I was wrong with my assumptions.


----------



## Trilliam (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello every one can some one please send me to a dummie ver for i can learn where to get iso and roms from people ask for servays.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2016)

Trilliam said:


> Hello every one can some one please send me to a dummie ver for i can learn where to get iso and roms from people ask for servays.





> "Warez" - ROMs, WADs & ISOs
> 
> "Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 7, 2016)

This emulator is just so fantastic, exploring GC games in an entirely new light. (If you have the hardware to pull off all the enhancements my god the things this emu can do.) 

I really should post some video montage of what I feel look the best running on the current build in Dolphin. Just so busy playing and not working lol


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jul 10, 2016)

How does this fair with Dolphin?
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/94s8TW/amd-cpu-ad880kxbjcsbx

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## nexusmtz (Jul 10, 2016)

tomman321 said:


>


If you have 6GB with 5.89 usable, you don't have much shared memory (but maybe your IGPU doesn't use it). See if your bios has a setting that references video memory and try bumping that up. The HD4000 can use up to around 1.5GB dynamically, but I think it still uses a smaller reserved block. My i7-3770k desktop has 1GB allocated to it, but that's out of 32GB, so I don't miss it whether I'm getting any benefit or not.


----------



## nl255 (Jul 10, 2016)

Any idea how good/bad the Geforce GT 430 is for Dolphin, especially for Wii games?  So far Eternal Darkness seems to work just fine but that is all I have tested and it is only a Gamecube game.


----------

